# Europe Trip



## traceyb (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, we recently bought a motorhome and we are trying to plan a 2 week trip to Europe. We are thinking of going from Dover to Calais, through France, Germany, Luxenburg and Austria. Does anyone have any ideas on the best places to visit? Thank you


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

all of them, plus Belgium, Spain, Portugal, Italy etc 8) :lol: 

seriously, in 2 weeks you need to limit your range, or you won't manage to fit in things. Have an idea of a particular area and then do some touring around...

In 2 weeks you could do the Mosel / Rhine and Black forest, or maybe Alsace....


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

As said before don't plan to much as in the end you will feel all you have done is drive

joe


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

in 2 weeks you can do the german northsea coast , or travel down the river Elbe from Hamburg to Magdeburg ( only as exaples).

less is definitely more !!


Jan


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok.. Try this..
Dover - Calais, turn left and go into Belgium, Turn right and head for Luxembourg. Go through Lux and into Germany, Destination Trier.
All above can be done in 1 day or as many as you want to take.
Stay a while at the Stellplatz (aire) in Trier and then move up the Mosel river at a leisurely pace staying at the many low cost motorhome friendly parking areas !! Take in the scenery and enjoy the motorhome lifestyle. Turn left at Koblenze and just decide which way to come home via Calais..
ps.. Forget Austria for now..

There is a vast choice out there, dont spend all your time just driving.
Think again about what you want to see..

Enjoy and safe trip..


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's unfair to judge what someone elses perception of a holiday is.

We visited 10 countries over 21 days (3,500 miles) in 2010 and had a fantastic time. You can see a lot while behind the wheel and if you designate driving days where you aim to cover a lot of distance and rest days where you explore and relax you get a good mix.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi,

I agree with Addie on this but can understand why others suggest limiting the distance you aim for.

We did something similarish last year in 2 weeks. Our route was:-

Day 1 Ferry to Rotterdam in at 9:00am ish drove to just past Frankfurt in Germany. A campsite at Bettingen on a river. This was a LONG drive.
Day 2 Tootle to Rothenburg ob der Tauber towards the north end of the Romantic Road, a lovely walled town.
Day 3 Carried on down the romantic road via some pretty walled towns including Nordlingen to a site near the danube at Donauworth.
Day 4 A blast down the autobahn to Fussen at very southern end of the romantic road. It is at the very edge of the Alps and is beautiful. Lots of nice walks and cycling around here. The chitty chitty bang bang castle is here too! 
Day 5 Stayed in Fussen
Day 6 drove to Oberstdorf in the Alps (still Germany) where it chucked it down the entire time.
Day 7 Drove to Uberlingen on Lake Constance for a few days gentle lounging, exploring and drinking wine.
Day 8 Stayed in Uberlingen
Day 9 Stayed in Uberlingen
Day 10 Drove upto Freudenstadt in the Black Forest for some nice walking and local beer drinking
Day 11 Stayed in the Black Forest
Day 12 Stayed in the Black Forest
Day 13 Drove upto Ahrweiler past Koblenz for a night stop off. Its a lovely place with a good stellplatz
Day 14 Back to Rotterdam

You can do a lot in two weeks just be prepared to do a lot of driving. Plan your driving breaks to be in nice places so you can do some sightseeing on the way. Make sure you work in a few days in one place a couple of times.

We could have got into Austria or Switzerland as they both border Lake Constance but couldn't see the point as we wanted to relax a bit. It would have meant that we had to drive everyday.

You could do the Southern Germany bit by driving through Trier and Koblenz then down the Autobahn. You just wouldn't stop as often in the Mosel and miss the Romantic road.

We've also had a tootle over 2 weeks through the Mosel and the Eifel Mountains stopping in Koblenz, Trier, Luxembourg and Bruges. This was a very good route that allowed for more stops.

A few ideas anyway, which is what you asked for I think.

If you end up in Germany and like beer and wine make sure you get to a Getrankemarkt. It's a large version of an off licence and you'll find them near other supermarkets. The beer is really nice and so cheap. You buy in bottles but get a return on the empties when you take them back to ANY OTHER Getrankemarkt in Germany. You can also take them back to most supermarkets where there is often a machine that will accept the empties and pay you some cash. This is a vital bit of info about Germany if like me you enjoy a tipple.

Wurst too! Don't forget the wurst.

I sound like a stuck record when it comes to Germany, I love going there on holiday. The wife wants to go to France this year so I'll miss out. Never mind, there's always next year.

Have a good trip and do what you want.


----------



## traceyb (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for all your adivce, i really appreciate it. We were thinking of stopping at a site for 2 days or more at each country.

I'm well on my way to making some decisions now, thanks again.  

ps the gamwellsmyths.. think of all the vineyards you could visit


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't worry we visited plenty of vineyards. Lots of room in a motorhome to bring it back.

We've got it all in hand for France too! Mmmm....


----------



## traceyb (Feb 29, 2012)

lol..

Hubby loves his Hennessey and i love my jack daniels, can't handle our drink, we both get tired lol, the Germans will think us lighweights!

What i really want from this trip is beautiful scenery, i don't like built up places, would make an exception for Venice though, but not going there. Where in France are you thinking of going.. Brittany?


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Careful Traceyb you're using up your free posts with chit chat (you only get 5).

We're doing the tunnel then off to the Loire (wine and castles), the Atlantic coast at the end of the Loire and the back up via Brittany to Le Havre.

Should be good. It's my school boy French instead of my wifes school girl German. The pressure is on.

I'm tempted to take in a couple of nights at the Le Mans 24hrs. I did it with the lads years back, not sure if its a thing to take the darling wife to.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Tracey
I think when people have suggested that you limit your trip this is wise advice as this will be your first time in a MH abroad ( i assume)
Trying to fit too much in will probally be a headache if you are not used to the continental driving or driving a MH. 

The trip through belg and into Lux and up the mosel will be nice and give you time to see the country After all the person driving doesnt see so much as the passengers and so its not fair to do too much driving imho.

yes when you have got the feel for things then by all means got for a longer stint.
Hope this helps

Phill


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

I do not think I would go as far as Austria in the time you have. I would concentrate in Germany on the Mosel from Trier to Koblenz and perhaps try a bit of Holland and Belgium.
Have a look at my website of what there is to see in Germany and Holland and Campsites that are good to stop at. Luxembourg is quite nice to visit but if you stop at Oberweis at the campsite we always stop at you can visit there in 30 minutes and get some cheap fuel to, while there.

www.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

tonka said:


> Ok.. Try this..
> Dover - Calais, turn left and go into Belgium, Turn right and head for Luxembourg. Go through Lux and into Germany, Destination Trier.
> All above can be done in 1 day or as many as you want to take.
> Stay a while at the Stellplatz (aire) in Trier and then move up the Mosel river at a leisurely pace staying at the many low cost motorhome friendly parking areas !! Take in the scenery and enjoy the motorhome lifestyle. Turn left at Koblenze and just decide which way to come home via Calais..
> ...


I agree...we did this last year over a week! It was fantastic!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Endorse Tonka's recommendation. The Mosel valley is beautiful fabulous wine , beautiful views good food. Even better if you take the bikes-though we had a few wobbly trips back to the motorhome 

if you have time the Stellplatz at Worms is right next to Rhine and great restaurant. Worms city in walking distance very interesting.


----------

